# Question: Filets and Lobster for 70



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I've got a dinner (golf tournament) I've got to prepare dinner for this weekend. The person sponsoring it wants filets and lobster tails for dinner, along with whatever I want to prepare. I've been catering for about 10 years but this is the first time I'll be doing lobster for a large quantity of people. To be frank, I'm a bit intimidated. This isn't something to screw up, and there's a small margin for error. He'd like both grilled. Can anyone give me some suggestions as to preparation, cook times, etc? I really need to pull this off in order to get a long term contract with the country club.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I haven't done this for a job, but have done it at home. If using quarters or halves, parboil them for 3-4 minutes. Split the shell on the outside and brush the meat with lemon juice and olive oil or butter. You can run a skewer through the tail to keep it from curling if you want. Grill for about 10 minutes.

I'd prefer them boiled, but that's just me.

edited to add- I just googled this and found one recipe that tells you to cut the under side of the tail not the outside. I think it would look better if the cut were on the outside.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

There is no way that you can find a grill large enough to do 70 lobsters at once. You are better off putting a few on grill first then on sheet pan and finish and keep warm in the oven. I can tell you that if this is not fully planned and handled correctly it will be a major fiasco.. I hope you have the oven and heat storage equipment to pull this off. . A lobster bake or steamed or even tails would have been more prudent/ GOOD LUCK


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The OP did say tails, but even then, 70 filets and 70 tails is a LOT of food on a grill.
lentil is right, parcooked to be finished on the grill is going to be much easier to accomplish.


----------



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. I am doing tails, not whole lobster. I have three 60" grills to cook this on, but I don't want to utilize them all, as it would be too difficult to monitor them. My plan (such that it is) is to cook the filets to a medium rare on the grill, then throw them in a cambro to rest while I do the lobster tails. I like the idea of parboiling them, then finishing them on the grill. This is going to be a buffet, so I could do the tails in two batches, I think. Any other thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks again!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Your handling of steaks is correct but I would not boil or poach lobster tails first. I would split then give grill marks on meat side,then finish in oven then to cambros for holding. The reason being when boiled or poached.they loose 75% of their flavor to the cooking liquid. :chef:


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Kinger, are you ok with preping the Lobster tails Restaurant style.?? Cut the top shell along the top and pull the meat up over the shell. ...........I would prep, baste with a bit of butter, parsley, and paprika. put on sheet pans with some water and cover with alum foil with some venting to create some steam, so they don't dry out in the oven. The Lobster tails need to be served when you take them out of the oven. I would have someone on the tails and some one on the steaks. Hit the plates at the sametime. I have catered this for 100 people and the only thing you need to do is watch the Lobster tails so they are done perfect. The food is served when the tails are ready. In my Catering's when a Customer orders Lobster, I tell them we will try to come close as possable to the service time that is established, but the lobster tail is not an item that could be held. I will not let the customer demand service with a snap of a finger. the Lobster rules the roost and is served when its ready..............I would not let the customer tell you how to cook the lobster either, If I were you, stay in your comfort zone and get the food done right. The catered event is not the time to experiment with new cooking methods.
I have catered everything from Luaus on the beaches of Hawaii to Seven Course French Dinners. If I let the customer dictate how things are cooked then I loose control of the quality I need. If I have a customer tell me they want the lobsters on the Grill, I would tell them I don't do it that way, its up to them to either accept that, or find another caterer. I do everything to try to take care of the customers needs and wants, bit I will never let them dictate how things are cooked. I will be the looser if the party isn't a success, not them..."GGEEZZZ I sound like a hard ***"............Good luck...........Bill


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

As much as I dont like to turn away work, I turned a similar one down last fall. Thats not saying you cant do it everything is do-able but I felt there was way to much risk for me and my reputation. But best of luck there has been some good points here.


----------



## kinger (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you, all, for your advice. I did as ChefBillyB advised and did the tails in the oven. Everything came out perfectly! Customer was very happy.


----------

